

Live a healthy life with LifeMojo [video] - praval
http://www.icanhasstartup.com/interviews/video-interview-lifemojo/

======
trapper
Does anyone have familiarity with these types of online "health/fitness"
trackers? I'd love to know more about the inner workings - whether they are
profitable, and what their revenue sources are.

